# Newbie Here...



## ZooeysMom (Nov 26, 2003)

Just got referred to this board from a member that is also a greyhound owner...and I'm so glad! Finally a place to talk about my baby cats!  I'm Nancy, and I'm from SC, and I have three precious kitties... Zooey (9yr old male black tabby with white feet, tail tip, under his nose and tummy/chest whom you can see at 3 months in my avatar photo), Franny (littermate to Zooey, 9yr old female gray tabby with white toes and tummy/chest), and Mills (5 yr old male orange tabby/shelter kitty). All my kitties are heinz 57s...tho I recently saw a pic of an American Shorthair, purebred, and it looked a lot like Mills. I've also been told that the perfect 'M' over his eyes is significant to him being related to a purebred orange tabby...but I've never known much about cat breeds...I'm hoping to learn here! Glad to be here!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Zooeysmom! Can't wait to hear more about your pets " kitties and doggies
ps I like your signature


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Nancy, welcome! :lol: Glad to see you made it over. I hope this doesn't cut into your GT time too much!! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, looking forward to see some pics of your other kitties too!


----------

